# 2012/2013 trapping season!



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I got a phone call today informing me that I obtained my trapping permit for this season. Now I need to finish up my prep work and order a few supplies and do a little more scouting. If I could only fill my archery elk and bear tag I could get started! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on getting your permit Ruger, looks like I won't fill my archery elk tag either. I'm one of the few guys around complaining about to much work. Oh well, that's my fault. Good luck trapping this year, you'll knock dead I'm sure.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Good luck on your trapping season.

Looks like my trapping season will go well. I just wish it would start now. Seems I have a racoon that has decided to take up residence in my back yard.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> Congrats on getting your permit Ruger, looks like I won't fill my archery elk tag either. I'm one of the few guys around complaining about to much work. Oh well, that's my fault. Good luck trapping this year, you'll knock dead I'm sure.


I was working steady, but we finished the job and our next job isn't ready yet. Have a couple weeks off. If I could just get into some elk. Seems pretty tough this year. One ragborn bull, a cow, and a doe taken out of my camp so far this year. I have til the 30th on my bear tag. Seeing lots of bears I'm just being a little picky this year.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds good Ruger, best of luck with the hunting.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I actually have vacation I took just for trapping this year so the last week of Rocktober will be dedicated to trapping all day. Can't wait!!! Temps are getting cool finally, they are calling for a low of 29 Saturday!! Wooooooo Hoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! Deer are moving too. Hope to fill my bow tag this weekend!!! Monster bucks and traps are all I need!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good luck coyotejon, keep us up-to-date......


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I plan on doing my best to take some pics to share on the line. I really look forward to following all of your trap lines too!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

pictures will be great......................


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm thinking I might start a topic here and keep it going just to kinda give people an idea on how I'm doing. Kinda like a daily log. Will probably start trapping in Dec.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger, that would be cool........I'd follow it daily.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Do it Ruger. I think everyone would enjoy following you on your trap line. Just don't wait until December!! I will be starting in 35 days boys.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

coyotejon said:


> Do it Ruger. I think everyone would enjoy following you on your trap line. Just don't wait until December!! I will be starting in 35 days boys.


I really don't want to wait that long, I'm excited about getting started. I have a pretty full schedule with big game season into Nov. Then we are supposed to have a big family gathering in Texas for Thanksgiving.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> I really don't want to wait that long, I'm excited about getting started. I have a pretty full schedule with big game season into Nov. Then we are supposed to have a big family gathering in Texas for Thanksgiving.


fur will be better in December anyway....lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> fur will be better in December anyway....lol


especially the bobcats!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> especially the bobcats!


your right about that..............


----------

